# The Halloween Thread



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

So, show me your kids', pets, horses, and even your costumes! 

Any of you have pumpkins carved yet? Lets see those too!

Do you have a funny/interesting/creepy story to tell? Lets hear em!


I came up with a good idea for snagging some of Seth's Halloween candy: After he's done trick or treating, of course I will be going threw his candy, and then I will tell him that if he gives 1/2 of his candy to The Great Pumpkin, he will get a toy in the morning. I dont know if it will work, but I have his toy all picked out and ready to have the Great Pumpkin drop it off. 


So, here is Tilly's costume, or one of them anyway:









Here is Seth last year:









And Seth's pumpkin last year:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

oooh! I am hopefully dressing up on sunday  will post pics if I do  Seth looks ultra cute


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh I love all of those pics!!!! I dont do anything for halloween so I dont have any pics, But I hope you and everyone else has a great time!!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I miss the kids coming around. My brood is all grown up and out of the house. 

We moved south about 7 years ago and our place is out in the country. Even though there is a development behind our farm, we are so far off the road that practically no one even knows we're here. I guess I'll hoard all the candy again.

Great pics Moxie - give him a Snickers for me!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I sure will, Bill, Thank you.. btw, nice Sig!

I miss not handing out candy. We live out in the sticks, so we get NO kids out trick or treating. I wish we did though.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awww they are all sooo cute!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

love the skunk!!!! very cute pics!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

happy halloween!!!!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I miss not handing out candy. We live out in the sticks, so we get NO kids out trick or treating. I wish we did though.


Same here. Nobody comes way out here either. When our first daughter was born we rented a duplex in a medium sized town and our landlord told us that Halloween was a big deal and to expect a lot of trick or treaters. We had over 200 kids come to the house!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm so excited yet bummed out... Having step-kids isn't always fun when it comes to the holidays. Since Halloween falls on Friday this year, Nicole and Adam are going to their Mom's this weekend. SOoooooo.. We usually all go trick-or-treating but this year we're going seperately...( I've been a good step-mom, I've hung with the ex for the last 6 years...It isn't easy) BUT since Halloween falls on her weekend she's taking her biological kids, which she hasn't gotten "proper" costumes for...*sigh* I hate it when she falls short and disappoints the kids, but it's their Mom and they say it's ok...So I just gotta let it go. ( Sorry for the rant....)


Anyways.... Costumes, Eli- He is going as Taz! It's a super cute costume...The little tail wiggles on his cute little 5yo tushie.. 

Korrie- She's going as a Victorian ghost. I found a beautiful burgandy formal dress with a velvet jacket that buttons up at a thirft store... I paid $6 for the dress!!!! Anyways... We are doing her hair all up and sweepy and painting her face all pale and hollowed out yet still pretty...It's going to be so cool!!!

I will have pictures to post tomorrow... I don't have any halloween past photos on this computer.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww cute pictures moxie! 
We only ever had one person come trick or treating to our house. We have a long driveway in the middle of the sticks. It's a huge hill with a bridge at the bottom so people are scared. Ooh well though! 

Happy Halloween Everyone! 

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope we get no trick or treaters, then I get all the sweets


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

hahaha more cany for you rustic


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

amandaandeggo said:


> hahaha more cany for you rustic



LoL I wish..My mom only ever bought enough for us though since no one came. :???:
But when I was younger I used to go trick or treating around us and load up because all the older people had tons and they rarely got trick or treaters so they gave me PLENTY


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

we have a house in my nieghborhood like that . . . anyone who goes down there comes back with like a whole bag full . . . just cause the little old lady who lives there is soooo happy you came to visit


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

amandaandeggo said:


> we have a house in my nieghborhood like that . . . anyone who goes down there comes back with like a whole bag full . . . just cause the little old lady who lives there is soooo happy you came to visit




Yeah, I always like going and making the elderly people's day. It's nice to see them so happy to see you! A good feeling too! Plus the candy in that situation is good :!:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those photos are to die for Moxie, very cute


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Pumpkin carving:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness Moxie He's adorable! You have the cutest little boy! Nice pumpkins!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

our office is having a costume contest if you want to vote...
you can email [email protected] 
or log onto *www. myspace. com/riscontest*

i loaded some pics...im the geisha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sorry but I must vote for Snow White :lol: I have to stick to my Disney roots :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Just took pics of the jack-o-lanterns!!! Great pics guys!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK... Here is my crew. Korrie is the Victorian Ghost, Eli is my little Taz man and the Dread-lock laden chap is Bill. (He actually wore that to work today!!!)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Bumpity bump bump... Halloween was yesterday....I'm not ready for the other holidays yet.....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I missed this thread and started my own for my son, SORRY!

Great pictures guys! Dumas is that your daughter? That is a great costume!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep that's my 14yo "not so baby any more" daughter!!! Korrie! 

Her and Eli are my 2 biological kids and then I have 2 step-kids. Nicole and Adam.


I love love love the dress she is wearing. I found it in a thrift store a couple days before Halloween.  These pictures do it NO justice! I'll be willing to brag that she was the prettiest ghost in Green Forest last night!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice costumes! Very cute pictures  

I hope everyone had a wonderful Halloween??


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Dress up ride! Misty was a unicorn :lol: I did have an amazing running plait with black ribbons, but she stretches and shook :evil: lol. And I was a witch but the hat kept blowing off :roll:


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

pumpkin...halloween husband and baby...some pics from our barn party...


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

everyones pics are wonderful!!! Unfortunately i didnt get to ride this year...
last year we did a night ride though, Mr Bailey led the way on a 4 wheeler while me and 5 others brought up the back on horseback..it was a blast

hopefully ill get to do another in years to come!!!

Great costumes everyone!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

*Sorry So Late*

Sorry this post was so late. Here are a few pics from Halloween night! I didnt get many, as Seth was a wild trick or treating machine!

My little cowboy:








The boys, you can hardly see Tilly:








A couple of friends we know:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww Moxie those are cute! Looks like Seth was having a good time. Did you end up doing something with Seth's costume to keep the horses head up? It looks like you have the reins attached somewhere but I can't quite tell.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

those are great pics Moxie! Seth looks so cute in his costume!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> Aww Moxie those are cute! Looks like Seth was having a good time. Did you end up doing something with Seth's costume to keep the horses head up? It looks like you have the reins attached somewhere but I can't quite tell.


Yea, I tried to insert a wire hanger, but it didnt work. So I just tied the reins to his suspenders. He first had a fit about it, but soon forgot once the candy was being dished out.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

haha candy is a cure-all for kids! Looks like it worked pretty well though.


----------

